

Why Does Adobe Care So Much About Flash? - bbsabelli

Is there a business model I'm missing?
======
Amanjeev
Flash player? Well that allows them to sell Flash itself, to author Flash
stuff. So, if more people have Flash on their websites, more Flash authoring
programs will be needed, more people will have to learn Flash...and so on.
Flash player is free but its authoring tool isn't.

I hope that's what you meant.

~~~
nimrody
Adobe makes money from selling authoring tools not from the Flash plugin
itself.

However, controlling the delivery platform (Flash) probably gives them an edge
in the tools market too (similar to what Microsoft does. Silverlight is free.
Development tools are not)

